# Indian Fantails



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

hi fellas, 
I am from India, who has a passion about Indian Fantails. But one of the pair which is just more than an year old is having a problem when it comes to laying eggs. The female had laid eggs twice before and on both the occasions the eggs were infertile. 
Now on the thrid occasion (25 days) also the eggs turned out to infertile (the eggs are 25 days old and still not hatched), which is getting me to panic and brainstrom. I do not know where I am going worng, as the birds have all the essential space with a nest box with all the straws filled in.
More importantly, I have not seen the pair mating, but only nibbling with each other; I don't know if this could be a reason for infertile eggs.
Also is there a way to stop the female laying more eggs, as I am worried if the laying process would weaken the bird.

Finally request you to help me in getting a baby pigeon which I am very much eagerly waiting for. I would be very greatful for any kind of help or suggestion.

Thanks,
Shankar


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

on each occasion how many eggs are there??? If there is more than two on each occasion then you have two hens and will never have fertile eggs.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

There were only 2 eggs found on both the occasions. The second was the day later than the first one.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I don't have fantails, but I read alot of posts.

From this link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/can-fantail-pigeons-mate-27391.html

I have got this info...it might be something that will help.

Posted member: Amoonswirl

Fantails can definitely mate just fine. 
If you find you have a problem and are not getting fertile eggs, you may want to trim some of the feathers from right around the birds' vents - not their tail feathers. 
But I doubt you will have a problem. Fantails are prolific breeders and usually make excellent parents.

Hilly


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Will try out that, Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*infertile eggs*

I am having the same problem with one pair of my white Indians, my english fans seem to do just fine. She has laid eggs severial times and has sat on them full term and just left them. I would take and break the egg and nothing was happening. I am sure one is a male and very vocial on saying so, or it is a hen with a very deep voice LOL. Anyway, I have seen them go through the mating process dancing,necking,milking and the ride, It seemed to me to be a bit to fast and I did not think they were going to be fertile and I was right. She is laying on a egg right now I found on the 12th lets see this time, I will be following this thread becouse I also need advice. I feel sorry for her she seems so depressd after sitting so many times, about six times now I think.
I am pretty sure it has nothing to do with the nest boxes or room in the loft and right now they chose the highest box in the loft which is 14"x18"x18"high with a 4" front on it they are both very cozy sitting in it. They are my best pair as far as being able to get close to them, the will just sit there and bob there heads at me (its cute) and as long as I move slow I can give each one a little petting. I think I am the one that will be depressed this time for I have done all that I can including triming the vent area wich she did not like at all. I can do no more but wait and see, I will repost one way or the other on the 30th.

Good luck with yours>kevin


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets pray together to get fertile eggs. I would be a most happiest person to know that there are fertile eggs in the boxes.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*HI All , Me too facing the same problem*

I am also from india ,..

My fantail pair, third time its going to lay the infertile eggs,..

My male bird having some problem with his leg from birth(one of the leg is bended like a fishing hook), But it can walk and stand well .

I haven't seen them crossed (mated) each other.
But it cooing and attracting the female , sitting together, collecting nesting materials and all .. 

I am sure that they didn't mated as of now..

But i want to see my fantail babies ,.. Give me some idea..

Female looking good , shall i change my male ?
What are all the other best male bread other than fantail which can suit and mate easily with fantail hen?

Give me some suggestion ,.. I want my fantail hen to lay some fertile egg..


----------

